# what can i put clones in if i have no rockwool or rapid rooters



## ratman (Mar 15, 2012)

im living in colombia and ordered several bags of rapid rooter plugs for my clones but i want to cut some clones now and may not see my rapid rooter plugs for a few weeks.   

i just cut a few as a test using the soil i am growing in, i wet the soil and squeezed out as much water as i could, and put it in a clear plastic cup. im holding my breath...

what can i use in a pinch...i was thinking of trying a piece of a sponge...any ideas or advice would be greatly appreciated right about now, thx in advance, rm


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 15, 2012)

perlite with a water wick...


----------



## ratman (Mar 15, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> perlite with a water wick...



i dont think i can even get perlite down here, what is a water wick


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 15, 2012)

pillow stuffing


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 15, 2012)

root compound straight into the soil with a crutch to hold it up right


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 15, 2012)

:yeahthat: (pillow stuffing)

Wash an old pillow in the washer with light bleach, dry in dryer, pull out some stuffing and roll some tin foil around some to make little "donut holes." then cut a slice off the top and a slice off the bottom. Dip cuttings and stick em in.


----------



## ratman (Mar 15, 2012)

im going to try the pillow stuffing... 

a friend of mine told me to try mixing some cat litter with the soil...what do you think about that


----------



## ratman (Mar 15, 2012)

what is a water wick


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 15, 2012)

no on the cat litter.

Check out the thread Super simple cloning http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42786


----------



## Hick (Mar 16, 2012)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=18056#post18056


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 16, 2012)

Perlite wick method:

A gallon plastic pot with drain holes toward the bottom of the sides is set in a tray that's deep enough so that when the tray is full of water, the water level is higher that the tops of the drain holes. The pot is filled 2/3 full of perlite and the cutting (once treated with some sort of rooting hormone) is stuck into that. It is then left under 24/7 soft flouro light, T5's (or ideally , the Sun) and you occasionally check to make sure that the tray has enough water in it to cover those drain holes. The perlite stays damp because it's wicking the water from the tray but aerated enough so as to not water log the cuttings.

Remember to keep water pan clean with fresh water replaced daily so as to avoid any fungal pathogens...


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 16, 2012)

Why don't you make a simple bubble cloner and let them sit in that until you are ready to set them. My partner will let his sit in the cloner for 3-4weeks if necessary. The roots will be a foot long when he takes them out. A DIY bubble cloner is very easy to make. If you want to see one look in my stealth cabinet grow journal in my signature.


----------



## Wetdog (Mar 16, 2012)

Do you have any old used mix? Works great. Fresh mix may be a bit 'spicy'.

Just getting lazy (er). I was doing cuts into jiffy plugs in used mix. Then, quit the jiffy plugs and went straight to the used mix. ~75% with just clonex and right into the used mix in party cups.

Very low light (T-12's) and only the top new growth and 1/2 of one fan leaf. Just enough green to sprout some roots.

Wet


----------



## JCChronic (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey Ratman,  I just rooted 5 different strains using the exact same method you are doing.  I used one 54w t5HO bulb sitting about 2' above and I took the clear cups off a few times a day.  I also cloned a few in 1" pvc tubing filled with perlite sitting in 2cm of water(but you can't do that) and another few in this white sponge I have sitting around I cut into cubes and soaked in tap water gently squeezed out(I used tap water for all of them)


----------



## ratman (Mar 19, 2012)

JCChronic said:
			
		

> Hey Ratman,  I just rooted 5 different strains using the exact same method you are doing.  I used one 54w t5HO bulb sitting about 2' above and I took the clear cups off a few times a day.  I also cloned a few in 1" pvc tubing filled with perlite sitting in 2cm of water(but you can't do that) and another few in this white sponge I have sitting around I cut into cubes and soaked in tap water gently squeezed out(I used tap water for all of them)



how did the sponge work for you


i have 8 clones i put four in my regular soil mix, and 4 in a mix of my regular soil and rice husks mixed about 50 50, they wilted pretty severely the jury is out, i put the mother outside to start flowering asap. normally i use never wilt and rapid rooters with close to 100 percent success, just so one clone from each plant makes it im good, the rest of my supplies should be here in a week or so, but then i will know if the clones made it. i can always cut one more off each plant if they all fail


----------



## JCChronic (Mar 20, 2012)

I used them just for shots and giggles but, 4 out of 5 threw roots two of them still haven't revegged so I won't say success yet, but I literally cut, let sit in tap water for a couple of hours then trimmed and put in the sponge cubes as is, no hormones or anything.  oh one small problem was roots on one were burrowing into the sponge, a bit of tenderness and into the dirt.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 20, 2012)

I have a friend who uses little plastic cups that hold about a half cup of water. He uses straight tap water and hormone gel and just sticks them in the water. He puts fresh water in them every other day and they root like crazy. I think he gets the water to room temp before putting cuttings in, and that's all. I know it wouldn't work for me but it works for him at least 95% of the time.


----------

